# Spooo Comics!



## RabbitValley (May 10, 2008)

*Currently Available Spooo Presents titles:*

_Spooo Presents Issue #1 - Coyote River Episode 1 - $5.00_
_Spooo Presents Issue #2 - Rocketship Rodents and Professor Chronofur Episode 2 - $5.00_
_Spooo Presents Issue #3 - Big Bad Wolf Club and Service with a Smile - $5.00_
_Spooo Presents Issue #4 - Coyote River Episode 2 - $5.00_<br />
_Spooo Presents Issue #5 - Mark Wulfgar's The Legacy of Celune's Werewolves and Souls of the Past Episode 1 - $5.00_
_Spooo Presents Issue #6 - Rocketship Rodents and Professor Chronofur Episode 3 - $5.00_
_Spooo Presents Issue #7 - The Adventures of Queerman - $5.00_
_Spooo Presents Issue #8 - Zoorama Comics Episode 1 - $5.00_
_Spooo Presents Issue #9 - Mark Wulfgar Presents: The Legacy of Celune's Werewolves and Souls of the Past Episode 2 - $5.00_
_Spooo Presents Issue #10 - Coyote River Episode 3 - $6.00_
_Spooo Presents Issue #11 - Moving In - $5.00_
_Spooo Presents Issue #12 - Rocketship Rodents Episode 4 - $5.00_
_Spooo Presents Issue #13 - Zoorama Comics Episode 2 - $5.00_
_Spooo Presents Issue #14 - Mark Wulfgar's Souls of the Past and Legacy of Celune's Werewolves Episode 3 - $5.00_
_Spooo Presents Issue #15 - Rocketship Rodents and Professor Chronofur - $5.00_
_Spooo Presents Issue #16 - Mark Wulfgar's Legacy of Celune's Werewolves and Souls of the Past Episode 4 - $5.00_
_Spooo Presents Issue #17 - Zoorama Comics - $5.00_
_Spooo Presents Issue #18 - Life in the Co-Op - $5.00_


----------



## RabbitValley (Jun 25, 2008)

NEW SPOOO BOOKS ARE OUT AND AVAILABLE!

Visit the Rabbit Valley Website for more informatioN!


----------



## RabbitValley (Aug 8, 2008)

*New Spooo Comics released in July*

Rabbit Valley &reg; Comics publishes a special anthology series called "Spooo Presents."  It's adult, and depending on the issue, it's either gay, straight, or just plain pervy for everyone involved.  Here's some of the latest issues!

http://www.rabbitvalley.com/department_3829_0_0.html

Werepuppy (aka Deathpuppy on FA) - http://www.furaffinity.net/user/deathpuppy/
He's created, along with Trejaan his writing partner in crime, the Rocketship Rodents series, a style spoof of the old Buck Rodgers and 1950's style sci-fi with lots and lots of sex.  Also keep an eye out for Professor Chronofur, an homage to our favorite BBC doctor. 

Mark Wulfgar - http://www.furaffinity.net/user/markwulfgar/
He's the creator of several issues of Spooo Presents with his Tales of Celune's Werewolves and Souls of the Past.  If you like the big beefy critters, here's the comic for you.

Nexus - http://www.furaffinity.net/user/nexus/
These Zoorama Comics are just plain screwy!  I don't think the writer has an account on FA, but he should with all the crazy stuff he comes up with.  Totally zany take on sci-fi, gaming, anime, and more.  Oh, and this one's straight!  Boy on girl action.

Remember, if your porn was on paper, you could be fapping by now.


----------



## Azlynn (Dec 13, 2009)

I love looking at this comic book series. It's so cool!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 28, 2010)

Why is the only stickied thread in this subforum about porn? Get your head outa the gutter furries =[


----------



## RabbitValley (Feb 28, 2010)

Good question. I'd like to post an update to include the new books, but can't seem to edit the above. So I'll ask one of the admins to remove the sticky as I didn't ask for it in the first place.

We love the FA Admins, but this is a little dated...

Rabbit Valley


Heckler & Koch said:


> Why is the only stickied thread in this subforum about porn? Get your head outa the gutter furries =[


----------



## Ratte (Feb 28, 2010)

Thread unstuck.


----------



## RabbitValley (Feb 28, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Thread unstuck.



Thanks a bunch!


----------

